# Monkee is being neutered



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Well Monkee has lived up to his name . Yesterday he never let up on poor Hunter. Biting his neck and dragging and rolling him around the cage. Poor Hunter was crying out and I had to prise Monkee's teeth off Hunters neck he was gripping that hard.
So after talking to DKDREAM last night, I have booked him into the vets for castration tomorrow so I don't have to keep them separated for too long. 

He's going to hate me in the morning as he has to be starved and he does love his grub. :001_unsure:


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

aww x he will be happier for it x hugs to monkee x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

aww he will bounce back from his operation.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> So after talking to DKDREAM last night, I have booked him into the vets for castration tomorrow.


     How mean are you Lav, poor DKDream


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> How mean are you lav, poor dkdream


rotfl :d :d :d


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> How mean are you Lav, poor DKDream


It's ok I have promised him he can have them back in a jar


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh I didnt know this  *mental note stay in tomorrow*


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

lav do you have a carrier big enough to transport him in or are you putting him on the harness???


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Oh I didnt know this  *mental note stay in tomorrow*


Don't forget...nothing to eat after 12am :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> lav do you have a carrier big enough to transport him in or are you putting him on the harness???


Keith said he preferred the harness, he feels a fool squashed into a carrier.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

have not laughed this hard in ages  safe opp keith


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> have not laughed this hard in ages  safe opp keith


be walking like ive just got of a horse tomorrow


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

you actually made me fall of my chair laughing


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> you actually made me fall of my chair laughing


hope your not hurt


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Well the little lad is in the vets. He should be having his op shortly and the vets will ring me between 1-2pm. He was very intrigued at all the cats coming into the waiting room this morning lol.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

how is monkee doing?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

He's back, he's fine, he's hungry lol.

Back to vets on Monday for a checkup. He's running around as if nothing happened. 

A pic of his wound site for those interested.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> He's back, he's fine, he's hungry lol.
> 
> Back to vets on Monday for a checkup. He's running around as if nothing happened.
> 
> A pic of his wound site for those interested.


so pleased little Monkee is fine. They've done a really neat job


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

oh dear  glad to hear hes okay, he will deffinatly benefit off it


----------

